# Need help. Please



## atquick (Sep 26, 2011)

Followed the instructions for flashing the 890 sbf. However, RSD returns this error message that says "Failed Flashing Process: Size data returned does not match what was expected"

Any thoughts?


----------



## lunacie (Aug 26, 2011)

Same here. There is a note in red on the OP of the sticky that downgrading doesn't seem to be possible at this time, but it's not definitive. Still, I tried multiple times and no luck.


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, you cannot downgrade.

Good news it you don't have to because 890 is the official soak that went out today.

http://www.multiupload.com/PK30CZRTEG

Above is the leaked soak group update from today. You can apply this over top of an 890 fastboot install. This will have you as official as you need to be for any future updates. It's not clear if you have to do anything after doing the 890 fastboot, but if you want you can install that update in the link.

FYI the filename of the update is the previous system number(959) because that is the system Moto expects for it to be applied to,,,just ignore it.

Edit: the main reason to apply the 890 update over the 890 fastboot is if you didn't go for the full fastboot and only applied some of it. This could result in having 890 system but still have the 959 baseband.


----------



## atquick (Sep 26, 2011)

Downloading the from the link you just posted.

However, the phone is acting weird now..

The charging led is on, which I have never seen before.. But, the phone screen just won't do anything. I hold the power button, nothing happens, and if I hold M + Power, nothing happens either..

Any thoughts?


----------

